# Quilts for sale



## Wendy

We would like to take our kids on vacation this fall. They have never been on a vacation before. So, to help fund the trip I have decided to sell some of my quilts. These are all hand stitched & hand quilted. 


The first one is an applique quilt I did a couple of years ago. My first applique quilt. It is a king size. I am asking $600 for it. This includes shipping in the lower 48 states.











The second one is the very first quilt I did. It is made for a double bed. I am asking $400 for it. This includes shipping to the lower 48 states.












The third is another applique. It is for a double bed. Asking $500 for it. This includes shipping to the lower 48 states.











I know this sounds like a lot for a quilt, but there are many, many hours put into one. Hand quilting takes a long time & is very unique as no two stitches are the same. I also have a baby quilt or two. I will try to get some pictures of them to post.


----------



## kudzuvine

wendy....they are absolutely beautiful. I hope you make a sale.....Janet


----------



## Elizabeth

Wendy- those are gorgeous!!!!

I am not going to buy one, only because I buy one every year at our pet rescue silent auction. I have way more quilts than I need, lol, but my best friend makes them and the bids are always embarrassingly low  and I can't bear to see them sell for so little.

I know how much work goes into your quilts, and I do not think your prices are high at all. Our Amish neighbors sell quilts and theirs are about the same price as what you are asking. Personally, I think they are cheap considering the time and effort and skill that goes into them.

Good luck with your sales, and hope you get to have a great vacation.

btw, if you don't get quick sales here you might try etsy. People seem to get really good prices for their crafts over there.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I'd love to see your baby quilts!!!!!


----------



## SLFarmMI

Wendy said:


> We would like to take our kids on vacation this fall. They have never been on a vacation before. So, to help fund the trip I have decided to sell some of my quilts. These are all hand stitched & hand quilted.
> 
> 
> The first one is an applique quilt I did a couple of years ago. My first applique quilt. It is a king size. I am asking $600 for it. This includes shipping in the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is the very first quilt I did. It is made for a double bed. I am asking $400 for it. This includes shipping to the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third is another applique. It is for a double bed. Asking $500 for it. This includes shipping to the lower 48 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds like a lot for a quilt, but there are many, many hours put into one. Hand quilting takes a long time & is very unique as no two stitches are the same. I also have a baby quilt or two. I will try to get some pictures of them to post.


You do lovely work. I actually think your pricing is rather low for hand quilted quilts. I would suggest that you add some info about the sizes for potential buyers. You may also want to include whether the applique is hand or machine applique. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Wendy

The first quilt fits a king size bed. The other are for full size/double beds. The appliques are hand sewn on the quilts.


----------



## luvrulz

nice quilts - are there any Amish auctions near you this spring? These consignment auctions they have around me, some of the English ladies pay high prices for quilts....

There is one in Scottsville, Ky the first weekend of April. You might be surprised what you would get.....how far would that be from you?


----------



## Wendy

I'm not sure. I know there is an Amish auction not far from here in the spring, but I don't know if they allow outside items.


----------



## tallpines

The 3 Amish groups in our area that hold annual quilt auctions all accept consignments.


----------



## Wendy

Thanks! I might check into that. I did put them on Etsy last night also.


----------



## Molly Mckee

They are beautiful Wendy! I hope you have really thought about this, I know vacation memories will last forever but selling those quilts? If you can put them in an Amish auction you might be able to keep one or two!


----------



## Wendy

Oh, I am always quilting, so constantly adding to my stash. I kind of hate to just see them in a tub in the closet.


----------



## starjj

A young Amish couple brought some quilts to an auction I attended that is held weekly. I think the largest was a queen size. Highest bid was $200.00 so they didn't sell it of course. They ended up selling a baby quilt for $40.00 and that was way too cheap. Needless to say I have not seen them at the auction again. I have several antique ones. Your prices are right in line or a bit lower then I have seen Amish ones at. They are beautiful BTW


----------



## ELOCN

I'm not in the market to buy a quilt, but I just wondered what the technique is for the second quilt. Is it counted cross stitch?


----------



## luvrulz

Good quality quilts bring a pretty penny at the auctions I attend! There are lots of English ladies there from Nashville, TN and nearby.... Ours are consignment auctions also and an Amish friend sold one for $1,200. Hand stitched but not appliqued like yours Wendy. These are pretty gorgeous!!


----------



## homemaid

Gorgeous quilts. I am a quilter myself. I know that Ben Bontrager has an Amish quilt Auction in Shipshewana every year. You could contact Yoders Hardware to get information about it. There is also an Amish consignment quilt auction I go to twice a year. It is in Clare Michigan. You can look for address and phone # on line. Google It is at Yoders farm. It will be coming up in May, then again in August. Here is the info. 

The Amish Quilt Auction and Flea Market is held in the spring and the fall at Yoder's Farm, 10885 Leaton Rd., Clare, MI. More than 500 vendors come out to sell their goods at this weekend event. If you are looking for the authentic Amish hand made quilt or the good deal on flea market finds, this event is for you!

Next events are:

May 17-18, 2013

August 30-31, 2013

For vendor information, please contact the Simon and Barbara Yoder farm at 989-386-2872.

Here is contact info for Yoders Hardware in Shipshewana. 
Yoder's Shipshewana Hardware, Inc.
300 B South Van Buren Street &#8226; P.O. Box 639
Shipshewana, Indiana 46565
Phone: 260.768.4163
Fax: 260.768.7982
Toll-Free: 877.988.9309
Good luck ... They are beautiful....


----------



## tallpines

ELOCN said:


> I'm not in the market to buy a quilt, but I just wondered what the technique is for the second quilt. Is it counted cross stitch?


I'm also wondering !


----------



## Wendy

The second quilt is a stamped cross stitch. I buy these as kits. The applique require me to cut out all of the pieces & then sew them into their proper place. Usually marked by numbers on the pieces & numbers on the quilt top. The cross stitch is stamped on there. I have to look at a chart to see what color each item should be. The cross stitch quilts go very quickly for me. I started one mid-January & have the cross stitching done on it. It is now ready for me to quilt.

Do you think if I put on a dress & bonnet they would sell faster?


----------



## Miss Kay

May I suggest you post a very close up picture of the stitching. I come from a long line of quilters and learned early on the best judge of a quilt is in the quality of the quilting stitch. The smaller and more uniform the stitch, the higher the quality. My guess is yours is great so show it off!


----------



## Wendy

I still have these for sale if you know anyone interested.  For some reason can't get close up pictures to focus right. My camera isn't very good.


----------



## AngieM2

I think I need to share this thread via link on my Facebook page - maybe someone will get in touch with you - they are works of art.


----------



## hmsteader71

Wendy, what about Davies County Indiana? There are a lot of Amish/Mennonites there. My Amish friend has me take her over there quite often. If I had the extra money I would definitely buy one, they are beautiful.


----------



## jazzy13

not related to quilts however how do you post a picture on this website thanks


----------



## Wendy

> I think I need to share this thread via link on my Facebook page - maybe someone will get in touch with you - they are works of art.


Thanks Angie! That would be very nice of you. I don't do facebook.


----------



## Wendy

I have decided to lower my prices on these quilts. I will take $500 for the tulip applique, $300 on the cross stitch, & $400 for the flower applique. I would really like to move these as I am running out of room to store my hobbies.


----------

